# New cars in and ready for me to collect next Saturday



## nick_mcuk (Jan 4, 2008)

Got some photos of my new toy today!!

Will be all ready for me to collect it next Saturday and do the 500 mile trip home from Scotland 

Meet my brand new just been built Peugeot 208 GTI Prestige in metallic pearl black


----------



## polac5397 (Apr 16, 2014)

very nice , is that an Arnold clark car?


----------



## nick_mcuk (Jan 4, 2008)

Yeah my friend works at the Kirkcaldy branch and he and his boss did me a crazy good deal


----------



## robertdon777 (Nov 3, 2005)

Was some huge offers on these, too good to miss for the cars spec. Was £185 deposit and £185 a month inc VAT if memory serves me right which is an absolute bargain.

Enjoy.


----------



## Soul boy 68 (Sep 8, 2013)

Looks very nice indeed, I bet you feel like a kid in a candy store. Enjoy it fella.


----------



## millns84 (Jul 5, 2009)

Nice, I almost went for one of these earlier in the year :thumb:


----------



## nick_mcuk (Jan 4, 2008)

robertdon777 said:


> Was some huge offers on these, too good to miss for the cars spec. Was £185 deposit and £185 a month inc VAT if memory serves me right which is an absolute bargain.
> 
> Enjoy.


I wont go into too many details but the deal involved a lot off the price and free metallic paint...monthly payment is well below the £185 per month over 36 months....15k miles a year on Peugeot PCP. 

Sold the Saab and it just made no sense to have another used car when I can have a brand new one for so little a month and its got 3 years warranty on it...than risk having another used car that has nothing!

Didnt also need another big car we have the Mazda 6 that we got in Sept new....


----------



## nbray67 (Mar 22, 2012)

These are lovely to drive. 

The seating position, for me, was spot on, had a really nice feel to it when you toe'd it around the bends.

Enjoy!!


----------



## nick_mcuk (Jan 4, 2008)

nbray67 said:


> These are lovely to drive.
> 
> The seating position, for me, was spot on, had a really nice feel to it when you toe'd it around the bends.
> 
> Enjoy!!


Yep had a number loaned to me by Peugeot UK since the launch...we even had one and took it to wales and back and it was fantastic...comfy and really stress free to drive long distances...oh and really good on fuel too on a run


----------



## nbray67 (Mar 22, 2012)

nick_mcuk said:


> Yep had a number loaned to me by Peugeot UK since the launch...we even had one and took it to wales and back and it was fantastic...comfy and really stress free to drive long distances...oh and really good on fuel too on a run


After our test drive we sat down with the salesman and so so nearly bought one but they were £500 off where we wanted to be.

3wks later we bought the RS Clio but it was a very close call with the Gti.

Slight regret not getting the deal done really.


----------



## PugIain (Jun 28, 2006)

Pssst

It's a Peugeot. You did know, didn't you?


----------



## nick_mcuk (Jan 4, 2008)

nbray67 said:


> After our test drive we sat down with the salesman and so so nearly bought one but they were £500 off where we wanted to be.
> 
> 3wks later we bought the RS Clio but it was a very close call with the Gti.
> 
> Slight regret not getting the deal done really.


I did a back to back on the Fester ST, 208 GTI & Clio RS when they launched (not from dealers and on the same track  )

Fester was just too hard for day to day...superb handling but I could have seen myself getting fed up with it very quickly on a day to day basis....Clio RS was way too fussy and like a freaking XBOX all that making it sound like a different car and I really hate the fact that you are forced to have that auto box, which quite frankly I was not overly impressed with 

208GTI just ticked all the boxes for me.

Cant believe you walked away over £500!!


----------



## Kerr (Mar 27, 2012)

Best of luck with the car. 

I just hope you don't need Arnold Clark for anything.


----------



## nick_mcuk (Jan 4, 2008)

Kerr said:


> Best of luck with the car.
> 
> I just hope you don't need Arnold Clark for anything.


Unlikely as I live in Surrey and my buddy works at the Arnold Clarke in Kirkcaldy Scotland...so far they have been very very good...


----------



## SteveTDCi (Feb 8, 2006)

I really like the 208 and there were some fantastic lease rates on them but while they put that stupid small steering wheel in them I would never consider one


----------



## mac1459 (Aug 25, 2011)

nice one , my son works for the mazda branch next door .


----------



## leehob (Jul 9, 2014)

That's a nice looking car mate, enjoy :thumb:


----------



## nick_mcuk (Jan 4, 2008)

SteveTDCi said:


> I really like the 208 and there were some fantastic lease rates on them but while they put that stupid small steering wheel in them I would never consider one


Its not stupid its a clever ergonomic thing that gives the driver a more engaging drive....and it works

The 308 120HDI GT Line I have on loan from Peugeot has a small wheel too and it makes it feel a lot more engaging and its quite fun.

You need to get out of the traditional thought of a bus sized steering wheel most cars come with now a days.


----------



## nick_mcuk (Jan 4, 2008)

mac1459 said:


> nice one , my son works for the mazda branch next door .


He probably knows Brian then


----------



## Stu Mac (Aug 18, 2014)

Nce looking motor mate & sounds like you got a great deal. Enjoy


----------



## mac1459 (Aug 25, 2011)

nick_mcuk said:


> He probably knows Brian then


oh yes he knows Brian.
enjoy the GTI .


----------



## SteveTDCi (Feb 8, 2006)

nick_mcuk said:


> Its not stupid its a clever ergonomic thing that gives the driver a more engaging drive....and it works
> 
> The 308 120HDI GT Line I have on loan from Peugeot has a small wheel too and it makes it feel a lot more engaging and its quite fun.
> 
> You need to get out of the traditional thought of a bus sized steering wheel most cars come with now a days.


It's not even round though ? It's like the old days when people put little wheels on minis, it must be me then or I must have big hands because I found it such a strange wheel and it obscured all of the dials, even the wife couldn't get comfy. It's a shame as the rest of the car is nice. I have the same issue with the 308, but hey it works for you and it's your car :thumb:


----------



## PugIain (Jun 28, 2006)

The steering wheel isn't round on my 508 gt either.


----------



## Ravinder (Jul 24, 2009)

Just five minutes up the road from me.


----------



## nick_mcuk (Jan 4, 2008)

SteveTDCi said:


> It's not even round though ? It's like the old days when people put little wheels on minis, it must be me then or I must have big hands because I found it such a strange wheel and it obscured all of the dials, even the wife couldn't get comfy. It's a shame as the rest of the car is nice. I have the same issue with the 308, but hey it works for you and it's your car :thumb:


Ahh its all about getting the position set up....again think outside the box


----------



## nick_mcuk (Jan 4, 2008)

PugIain said:


> The steering wheel isn't round on my 508 gt either.


Nor is it on the 308....


----------



## Hereisphilly (Nov 17, 2014)

How do you find reading the speedo? All the photos I've seen shows the top of the steering wheel cutting through the instrument cluster, and I think that would annoy the hell out of me
Which is a shame as I was seriously considering the GTi vs my ST


----------



## Brian. (Sep 21, 2009)

She's looking a bit sorry for herself just now Nick with the dust from getting transported here and of course lovely Scottish rain! Looking forward to next Saturday..can't believe your 208 Gti is better than mine...so not fair!

Hereisphilly - there's a specific way to set up the steering wheel so that doesn't happen. There was a conference in Spain when the 208 was first launched, half the journalists went and drove the car and the others stayed for the presentation. During the presentation it was demonstrated how to set up the steering wheel. So the half that went and drove the car gave it a poor review, hence this may be the case with some of the photographs that you have seen online.


----------



## Hereisphilly (Nov 17, 2014)

Brian. said:


> She's looking a bit sorry for herself just now Nick with the dust from getting transported here and of course lovely Scottish rain! Looking forward to next Saturday..can't believe your 208 Gti is better than mine...so not fair!
> 
> Hereisphilly - there's a specific way to set up the steering wheel so that doesn't happen. There was a conference in Spain when the 208 was first launched, half the journalists went and drove the car and the others stayed for the presentation. During the presentation it was demonstrated how to set up the steering wheel. So the half that went and drove the car gave it a poor review, hence this may be the case with some of the photographs that you have seen online.


That's interesting! What's the proper way to set it up then?


----------



## Nick-ST (Mar 4, 2013)

Nice car fella! Cant help think that plate should be on a fiesta/focus ST


----------



## Brian. (Sep 21, 2009)

Hereisphilly said:


> That's interesting! What's the proper way to set it up then?


Set up the seat first, arms out straight and have the top of the steering wheel sitting under your wrist then use the top of the steering wheel to just cover the 3 buttons in the centre of the instrument cluster or lower depending on the driver's preference. Unless you're very tall this should also allow the top of the steering wheel to be level with your shoulders, which makes for a more comfortable and direct driving experience.


----------



## nick_mcuk (Jan 4, 2008)

Brian. said:


> Set up the seat first, arms out straight and have the top of the steering wheel sitting under your wrist then use the top of the steering wheel to just cover the 3 buttons in the centre of the instrument cluster or lower depending on the driver's preference. Unless you're very tall this should also allow the top of the steering wheel to be level with your shoulders, which makes for a more comfortable and direct driving experience.


Thats exactly the same I was told by the marketing man from Peugeot...seems like you were give the same product briefing


----------



## nick_mcuk (Jan 4, 2008)

Nick-ST said:


> Nice car fella! Cant help think that plate should be on a fiesta/focus ST


That plate is coming off the min I get the V5..I have a plate waiting to go on


----------



## SteveTDCi (Feb 8, 2006)

So what happens if you don't want your arms out straight (which isn't the ideal driving position) and you want to sit low with your legs straightish and the steering wheel close to to with your arms bent, does the steering wheel still obscure the dials ? 

Oh and I'm tall and have big hands which probably explains why I don't like the steering wheel or driving position which is a shame as I do like the look of the 208 and 308.


----------



## Hereisphilly (Nov 17, 2014)

SteveTDCi said:


> So what happens if you don't want your arms out straight (which isn't the ideal driving position) and you want to sit low with your legs straightish and the steering wheel close to to with your arms bent, does the steering wheel still obscure the dials ?
> 
> Oh and I'm tall and have big hands which probably explains why I don't like the steering wheel or driving position which is a shame as I do like the look of the 208 and 308.


^This
I like that driving position, and I'm tall too


----------



## Puglife (Nov 6, 2015)

Finally another 208GTi on here! I've got a rioja red 63 plate which also came from Scotland but now resides in Essex. Love mine and no problems what so ever with the steering wheel :driver:


----------



## Puglife (Nov 6, 2015)

Here's mine, colours very deceptive. Bright red in some lights, cherry in others and brown sometimes. Do like the facelift rear lights you've got!


----------



## nick_mcuk (Jan 4, 2008)

Yeah I know the red...I would have had a red one if it was a solid red. Was never keen on the Rioja Red...personal pref I though...


----------



## Puglife (Nov 6, 2015)

nick_mcuk said:


> Yeah I know the red...I would have had a red one if it was a solid red. Was never keen on the Rioja Red...personal pref I though...


Me neither I was set on a white one (black and living on a farm don't go well) but I saw this colour and it really grew on me. Anyway enjoy yours!


----------



## bidderman1969 (Oct 20, 2006)

nick_mcuk said:


> I wont go into too many details but the deal involved a lot off the price and free metallic paint...monthly payment is well below the £185 per month over 36 months....15k miles a year on Peugeot PCP.
> 
> Sold the Saab and it just made no sense to have another used car when I can have a brand new one for so little a month and its got 3 years warranty on it...than risk having another used car that has nothing!
> 
> Didnt also need another big car we have the Mazda 6 that we got in Sept new....


Ooooo you managed to flog the Saab then, get what you wanted for it I hope as it did look good


----------



## nick_mcuk (Jan 4, 2008)

bidderman1969 said:


> Ooooo you managed to flog the Saab then, get what you wanted for it I hope as it did look good


Sold it back in October! Got £5,800 for it which I was happy with considering I was asking £6,100 

This is why you are taking me to Heathrow on Friday


----------



## bidderman1969 (Oct 20, 2006)

Blimey, was it really that long ago when I actually saw you???? Crikey time flies!!

Shall see you Friday, bright and early bud :thumb::thumb:


----------



## nick_mcuk (Jan 4, 2008)

bidderman1969 said:


> Blimey, was it really that long ago when I actually saw you???? Crikey time flies!!
> 
> Shall see you Friday, bright and early bud :thumb::thumb:


Yeah it was mate was just before I went off on my Dubai/SA mammoth work trip...10th Oct I think it was because I had just come back from seeing the Muppet at WeBuyAnyCar who only wanted to give me £4900 for the Saab...week and a bit later I got a call in SA and sold the car over the phone for £5,800!


----------



## Christian6984 (Dec 20, 2007)

very nice, enjoy :thumb: they are one good looking car


----------



## mechrepairs (Aug 11, 2008)

Brilliant cars, got mine new two years ago now and only done 2000 miles, I got mine at a price they are making now second hand so a bargain.

Done a few mods to it, larger front intercooler, full exhaust system and race cat, a remap and a dump valve (I know I know), now pushing 248 bhp and sounds lovely.



The larger intercooler brings the inlets temps down an unbelievable amount, well worth doing



What ever you decide to do to it they are a cracking drive. The only issues I had with mine was a software fault with the radio/sat nav, after a moan with peugeot head office they paid for the later software which fixed the issue.

Carl


----------



## nick_mcuk (Jan 4, 2008)

What exhaust did you get..I have been looking at the Miltec one.

Intercooler looks good...was it a faf to fit and where did you get it from?


----------



## mechrepairs (Aug 11, 2008)

nick_mcuk said:


> What exhaust did you get..I have been looking at the Miltec one.
> 
> Intercooler looks good...was it a faf to fit and where did you get it from?


The exhaust is a miltek one, with a miltek sports cat also, the cat was a pain as all the flimsy heat shields had to come off other wise straight forward the original system is fitted as one piece and need to be cut to removed.



Intercooler is a forge item and again, dead simple to fit, the bumpers and trims etc on the car literally just pop on and off.

Carl


----------



## nick_mcuk (Jan 4, 2008)

Ah cool I wont be doing the sport cat..but will get the cat back resonated version possibly...How much was the system if you dont mind me asking?


----------



## nick_mcuk (Jan 4, 2008)

So collected the 208 from Arnold Clark yesterday here are some photos...

Encountered lots of rain and some serious snow when we were at Penrith 

The valeter at Arnold Clarke really did Valet the care really well was surprised!!




Brian and I 


Start Mileage:



Snow Joke 


End Mileage:


----------



## Cookies (Dec 10, 2008)

That's a beautiful car chum. Health to enjoy!

Cooks


----------



## Natalie (Jan 19, 2011)

Enjoy, they're nice cars I feel like Pug are returning to what they used to be which has gone AWOL in recent years.


----------



## nick_mcuk (Jan 4, 2008)

Cookies said:


> That's a beautiful car chum. Health to enjoy!
> 
> Cooks


Yeah gave it a little bit of a stretch on the last leg of the homeward journey...Peugeots tweaks to the gearbox ratios, engine and exhaust really have made it even better than when they first launched it.

Its like an freaking missile!

Didnt do so bad on the first tank of fuel MPG wise got 39.5 average....not sure the 2nd tank will be so good 



Natalie said:


> Enjoy, they're nice cars I feel like Pug are returning to what they used to be which has gone AWOL in recent years.


Yeah you are not wrong it really is like a modern (comfy) version of my 205 GTI...it is also seriously comfortable...my friend Kevin and I both were surprised at how we have covered close to 500 miles and it really didnt feel like it...no aches or sore bits very comfy!


----------



## bidderman1969 (Oct 20, 2006)

Looks alright that :thumb:

Trust you to hit snow on its first outing, :lol:

Enjoy Edinburgh?


----------



## taylor8 (Mar 26, 2010)

very nice! like the rear lights!


----------



## Rowan83 (Aug 21, 2007)

Looks cracking! Any more interior shots


----------



## nick_mcuk (Jan 4, 2008)

I will get some today as in am giving it a clean


----------



## angel1449 (Apr 15, 2012)

looks a nice car but no way would i own a french car again


----------



## bidderman1969 (Oct 20, 2006)

What are you treating the car too?


----------



## nick_mcuk (Jan 4, 2008)

bidderman1969 said:


> What are you treating the car too?


Just a quick wash and some Zaino to keep it going until I get the time to give it the full works


----------



## nick_mcuk (Jan 4, 2008)

angel1449 said:


> looks a nice car but no way would i own a french car again


It is nice and each to their own but Peugeot/Citroen are actually better on reliability now than the VAG group. Certainly better built now.


----------



## rojer386 (Mar 15, 2008)

I like that a lot. 

I'm a Frenchie fan, with one of my favourite being the Clio 182 Trophy. 

Enjoy the car mate.


----------



## nick_mcuk (Jan 4, 2008)

Rowan83 said:


> Looks cracking! Any more interior shots


Here you go Rowan....Interior shots from today






....and here is the cleaning thread in the Showroom section.

http://www.detailingworld.co.uk/forum/showthread.php?t=371769


----------



## bidderman1969 (Oct 20, 2006)

hee hee, i think i know where you took them pics, lol


----------



## nick_mcuk (Jan 4, 2008)

Only round the corner from my house


----------



## bidderman1969 (Oct 20, 2006)

i know, North, East, South or West though, lol


----------



## nick_mcuk (Jan 4, 2008)

F**k knows....


----------



## bidderman1969 (Oct 20, 2006)

:lol:


----------



## Rowan83 (Aug 21, 2007)

I love the interior, it's modern but has an old school feel to it, hard to explain, lol. :thumb:


----------



## nick_mcuk (Jan 4, 2008)

Rowan83 said:


> I love the interior, it's modern but has an old school feel to it, hard to explain, lol. :thumb:


I know what you mean. It's got that basic ish 205 feel to it the red accents bring it to life.


----------

